# Flash estroboscopico con tubo fluorescente... es posible?



## cryingwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Alguien tiene un circuito para hacer un flash estroboscopico pero con un tubo fluorescente...... me parece q se puede porque una vez un amigo dijo q tenia uno.... pero no me acuerdo como era.

salu2


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 19, 2008)

Hola!

Bueno, yo creeeo, yo creo que se podría, pero no de mucha intensidad, o sea, con la misma de un tubo fluorescente prendido... además que se deberían romper con facilidad por eso, ya que por algo hay un momento que en la vida normal dejan de funcionar.

Lo que seguramente tenía tu amigo era una lámpara estroboscópica normal. Y no que tienen esas lámparas adentro es un tubito de Xenón. Y ese tubito existe en varias formas y tamaños. Uno es el típico chico que tiene forma de U, y hay otros que son como de 20-30 cm de largo (recto) o mucho más.

Busca por lámparas estroboscópicas... de Xenón... no te molestes por tratar de hacer un auto-velero. Hazte al tiro una de Xenón, y de eso hay muchísimos circuitos en internet.
Saludos!


----------



## cryingwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

graciias por responder rapido...... 

lo q tenia mi amigo era un tubo fluorescente comun y corriente.... me acuerdo q estaba puesto en el zocalo de los tuvos comunes.... de 40W

ya se q alumbraria como un tubo y q se va a quemar.... pero yo no queria comprar la lampara de xenon y el transformador.... 

quiero hacerlo pero con cosas q tengo... no queria empezar a comprar lampara... transformador de disparo y demas...

igual gracias por el cosejo....

salu2

yo pensaba hacer un  circuito con un 555 que genere la onda cuadrada... un transistor de potencia y un transformador... y la salida del transformador al las puntas del tubo... como si fuera un inversor.... a ver q onda


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 19, 2008)

Tambien puedes hacerlo con diodos led  que ya empiezan a dar bastante caña a buen precio.


Aunque se puede hacer es difil controlarlo, al ser tan largos la temperatura hace de las suyas y nunca puedes garantizar un encendido y apagado controlado.

Auqnue si tienes algun transformador normal de unos 6V/22V puedes probarlo seguramente se encendera aunque debilmente.

Haces el circuito con el 555 y un transistor de potencia y lo conectas al bobinado de 6V y en la salida de 220 uno de los extremos del fluorescente y el otro en el otro extremo.

Funciona, pero debilmente.


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 19, 2008)

Mm, yo creo en todo caso que _si_ existe una forma de prenderlos en forma controlada. Lo que sé es que los partidores les dan un pequeño golpe de voltaje para que se prendan. Si logras hacer un aparato que dé golpes de voltaje, pero más altos que los del partidor común... talvez podrías garantizar el prendido controlado del tubo.

Pero acortándole la vida...

Hmm, es lo que se me ocurre
Saludos.


----------



## cryingwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

okas...... gracias por los datos..... 

por ahora voy a esperar a que se junten ideas sobre el tema.... y despues empiezo a probar

igualmente gracias a todos... si a alguno de la nada se le ocurre alguna idea...circuito... o algun foro donde se publique algo parecido... biemvenido sea.


salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 20, 2008)

me parece que por como se define un flash estroboscopico es imposible hacerlo con un tubo, por la velocidad de encendido y apagado, no creo que se pueda hacer mucho con un tubo. si nos ponemos a pensar en como se coloca un tubo, o sea sus conexiones, se nota que despues del moemto de encendido queda desconectado los filamentos, habria que pensarlo por ese lado. o sea, a menos de que estemos hablando de tubos de mas potencia, los de 40w solo quedan puenteados a traves del arrancador en el momento del encendido, y a veces ni siquiera eso, ya que una vez que esta caliente se puede apagar y sacar el arrancador y se va a prender de todas maneras. tambien si esta frio y sin arrancador y lo acariciamos un pco se va a encender de todas formas. es que cuando estudiaba experimente bastante con los tubas, jajaja. saludos


----------



## kaká_2008 (Abr 9, 2009)

hola amigos quiero hacer un flash con una lampara de xenon...
la cosa es que no consigo el transformador de disparo...

lei por ahi que se la puede fabricar..es posible?
si alguien me ayuda le digo como es...

Transformador de disparo de 4KV

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 9, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> me parece que por como se define un flash estroboscopico es imposible hacerlo con un tubo, por la velocidad de encendido y apagado, no creo que se pueda hacer mucho con un tubo. si nos ponemos a pensar en como se coloca un tubo, o sea sus conexiones, se nota que despues del moemto de encendido queda desconectado los filamentos, habria que pensarlo por ese lado. o sea, a menos de que estemos hablando de tubos de mas potencia, los de 40w solo quedan puenteados a traves del arrancador en el momento del encendido, y a veces ni siquiera eso, ya que una vez que esta caliente se puede apagar y sacar el arrancador y se va a prender de todas maneras. tambien si esta frio y sin arrancador y lo acariciamos un pco se va a encender de todas formas. es que cuando estudiaba experimente bastante con los tubas, jajaja. saludos



hay encendidos electronicos qu eno utilizan el precalentamiento de filamentos, solo usan lso extremso , o los filamentos como electrodos.
creo que lo que hacen es generar suficiente AT como para que el gas se ionice de una.
asi que eso si se puede hacer :
prender rapido asi y en seguida apagarlo.
es mas, darle duro o sea con valores de energia muy superiores para lograr mas luz, no importa si al final no dura las 10 mil horas que dice el fabricante.


lo que no tengo idea es :
1 --- cuanto mas se le puede pedir a ese tubo .
2 --- si apaga rapido o no  puede quedar una fluorescencia.


----------



## gonza123_quilmes (Abr 10, 2009)

parami el tema esta en controlar el trabajo que hace el arrancador tendrias que indagar bien en el funcionamiento de este, pero eso si, una ves que prende tendrias que cortar la corriente a la rectancia ya que una vez que enciende el arrancador no trabaja mas


----------



## cryingwolf (Abr 10, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> zeta_bola_1 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






creo q esa es la mejor solucion. aunque existen las preguntas de cuanto se le puede pedir al tubo (con que dure 1/10 de la vida util alcanza y sobra) total se prende de vez en cuando.

y tambien esta el detallde de q quede ionizado (sobretodo si se le aplica una tension mayor a la normal para que prenda de una.

habria q provar.

algun circuito q de pulsos de alta tension para disparar el tubo?


----------



## ls2k (Abr 10, 2009)

Cuanto pvedetirar un flyback? Digo para hacer UnosclLADoR de onda cvADraDA y DARlE Los puLsosAmPLifiCADoS en un transistor 3055


----------



## cryingwolf (Abr 10, 2009)

los flys de monitor monocrtomaticos tiran 12 Kv y los de color tiran 25KV . el tema es q yo ya habia provado una vez y nunca le pude sacar tension a un flyback con un oscilador. flybacks tengo de varios tipos y de sobra asi q si me tiran mas o menos las conexiones con gusto los pruebo.

salu2


----------



## ls2k (Abr 13, 2009)

la otra vez en el liceo habia un profe que saco un arco de unos 15cm con un flyback.. me acorde de eso y pense ¿no alcanzara para ionizar el tubo la tension? y se me ocurrio pero no lo e probado nunca de heccho no se como se conecta un flybnack


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

yo hice una bobina de tesla alimentada por baterias, la bobina puede ionizar el gas adentro de un tubo fluorescente normal y hacerlo destellar, sin tener un contacto fisico con el mismo (la farolada del tubo que se prende al acercarlo a la bobina), pero como su alimentacion esta tan limitada, tarda en energizarse y hace que el tubo destelle, tal vez algo así se pueda usar.
Otra opción es un flyback conectado a los electrodos, y conmutarlo con algún circuito digital, por ejemplo un reloj doble de compuertas NAND, que habilite la alimentación del fly


----------



## ls2k (Abr 16, 2009)

jejjee miren lo que me encontre en un pdf que tenia "CMOSProyectsBook" se llama fluorescent strobe light.. recomendaria reemplazar el Q1 por uno similar en darlington como el tip145 y alimentarlo con unos 20 volts pero tomando en cuenta las cracteristicas del IC4093


----------

